# Audio lowering keeps resetting



## Munnjo (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Having an issue with my 2018 Tiguan Highline where the audio lowering in reverse keeps resetting to the factory value. I listed to a lot of podcasts and audiobooks and the factory default volume level is so quiet that I can't hear what is being said. I've turned the amount of lowering down numerous times and it seems to work for about a day but always seems to reset to the factory default. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

There are several settings that are not saved between engine starts. This one may be just one of them. Bugs in software.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

does the volume dial work (meaning can you increase the volume using the manual dial or volume button on the steering wheel) while in reverse? I haven't tried this, but maybe it does and just use the volume control manually? I dunno, seems to make sense to me


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

So tried it out, yup the steering controls and the dial both increase volume on reverse. . So. . Manual override<img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />.. one other thought, well I have a few like how long are you backing up that you cant wait a second to start audio book.. but I was going to mess around, sorry ran out of time, my brides car so I rarely drive it, but have you tried resetting personalization, re doing all settings including this one.. volume on backup.. and then saving again.. I do remember when I set up my personalization finding other features that I adjust after setting up, they would not save unless start all over. Just a thought, maybe not worth the hassle... I might try next time have the twiggy for more than quick trip.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

The phrase "first world problems" comes to mind. I mean not being able to hear your audio book over the backup alarm telling you you're close to impacting an outside object seems pretty far down the list of problems to worry about.


----------



## Munnjo (Sep 2, 2018)

gerardrjj said:


> The phrase "first world problems" comes to mind. I mean not being able to hear your audio book over the backup alarm telling you you're close to impacting an outside object seems pretty far down the list of problems to worry about.


It's not the alarm that I'm talking about. The volume of the stereo automatically lowers when the car is placed into reverse, so if I'm listening to a podcast, audio book and I back up into a parking spot it lowers it to the point where I can't hear it. There is a setting to reduce the amount it lowers the volume and it seems to work for a while (until my wife drives with her key) and then it seems to reset to the default setting when I get in. It's certainly a minor annoyance and it just takes one push of a button to jump back a few seconds in the podcast - but it's strange to me how the setting keeps defaulting to factory setting. I've just been turning it up with the volume knob as christophe15 suggested but wondered if it was happening to anyone else. Not keeping me up at night


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

:thumbup:

when I get a chance, I will jump in and reset all my personalization settings and add this one- volume up on the radio on reverse, volume down on the alerts (I think I remember seeing them) and see if saves the settings after exit/re-entry. This might just be, I also saw in another post about saving driver seat position, a post where if you make adjustments with the car in Neutral (weird eh?) and they will save, so might try that first before resetting everything... 

Hey, look at it this way, get to have fun playing around in a car, could think of some worse ways to spend my time and an excuse to crank up the fender system in my bride's car... :sly: slightly jealous ... but mine is still faster.. :laugh:


----------



## Munnjo (Sep 2, 2018)

christophe15 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> when I get a chance, I will jump in and reset all my personalization settings and add this one- volume up on the radio on reverse, volume down on the alerts (I think I remember seeing them) and see if saves the settings after exit/re-entry. This might just be, I also saw in another post about saving driver seat position, a post where if you make adjustments with the car in Neutral (weird eh?) and they will save, so might try that first before resetting everything...
> 
> Hey, look at it this way, get to have fun playing around in a car, could think of some worse ways to spend my time and an excuse to crank up the fender system in my bride's car... :sly: slightly jealous ... but mine is still faster.. :laugh:


Thanks a lot - I'll do the same. If this is a small bug in the software hopefully it'll get sorted out in future updates. Cheers and thanks for checking it out!


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

I had the same issue initially, then plugged in my Carista obd2 adapter and changed the settings through the app and it actually saved. Maybe annoying to have to buy something just to save a setting, but you can do a bunch of other little customizations on there too that you might like.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

ok jealous..... 

Yes, couple of settings I want this for... accelerator setting to direct... sure other things ... ggrrr...:biggrinsanta::biggrinsanta:


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

I'd say it's worth the 30 ish for the adapter, then you have to pay annually for the app but hey whatever. YOU CAN ENABLE A NEEDLE SWEEP, PEOPLE!


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

mattyice703 said:


> I'd say it's worth the 30 ish for the adapter, then you have to pay annually for the app but hey whatever. YOU CAN ENABLE A NEEDLE SWEEP, PEOPLE!


I got the Carista adapter for $13 off of Amazon (and free shipping with Prime), then used the 30 day free trial of the program to change the desired settings. Just have to remember to cancel the auto-renewal of the program before the trial period is up.


----------

